# Cat with fractured pelvis - should I put him to sleep?



## Noahcat (Oct 21, 2018)

My cat is 1 year's old, today we found he had been hit by a car and he has fractured his pelvis. We took him to the emergency vet, and he was unable to wee, in lots of pain when he moved and couldn't walk. They have taken an X-ray and the emergency vet has said that he needs an expert orthopaedic vet to look at it but he doesn't _think_ he'll need an operation.

I am really unsure what to do -- whether to bring him home and put him in a cage for recovery. He is just 1 years old and very small cat. The vet did not give me an option to put him down. I can't afford if he does have to have an operation, but I don't know whether it is best to put him to sleep now or see if he can recover.

Please help as I am really unsure what to do and feel like with the vet its all a money making scheme.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you honestly think someone goes into veterinary medicine to make money???? It’s one of the hardest professions to get into, they take only the very best students who study for 5 years and come out with huge student debts due to the main collages being in the most expensive parts of the country... there are much easier ways to make money!

They do it for their love of animals so I would advise you to listen to them cos they have your pets best welfare in mind, I don’t have any personal experience of a broken pelvis so hopefully someone who does will be along to help soon but it just worries me that you have so little trust in someone who is there to help you


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It sounds like you are angling towards euthanasia?

Unfortunately this is really a discussion you must have with your vet. They know the specifics of your cat's case, and it's not for any of us to tell you whether you should put him to sleep or not.

That's for you and your vet to determine between you.

I assume your cat is not insured?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is the story of a cat living in my area who was involved recently in an RTA and suffered a fractured pelvis and dislocated hip. If you look at the photos and updates, you can see exactly what has happened and that he is now recovering well after surgery and cage rest. His owners did have some insurance but not sufficient to cover his treatment so they started a GoFundMe page. I know your cat's condition may not be exactly the same but perhaps it will give you some hope that all is not lost, but you will have to discuss your specific circumstances with your vet.

https://www.gofundme.com/surgery-for-pnut-our-cat


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't understand why you would not at least want to try and give your cat a chance. How would you feel if you put him to sleep knowing he could make a full recovery? I couldn't live with such a thing on my conscience.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If money is a problem it might be worth taking him to the PDSA?
Please give him a chance. It could be he won’t need an operation that would be for a vet to decide. Did they X-ray him or give any pain medication?
Hoping he will be ok


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is the link to the PDSA it will have all their practices listed and hopefully you will be eligible to get your boy treated.
https://www.pdsa.org.uk/


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Many years ago I had a cat that was hit by a car and her pelvis was fractured. She went on to make a full recovery, no surgery was required. I think it all depends on how bad the break is. 

There have been several threads on the forum about kitties that have had RTA injuries and with some TLC, cage rest and sometimes surgery, they go on to have full, healthy normal lives. Nerves will take time to heal, if you have any options at all please don't give up on your cat.

Wishing you both all the best


----------



## Noahcat (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies I really appreciate it. 

Our cat came home last night (after much debate within our family - I wanted him back home to give him a chance), he is obviously in great pain as whenever he moves he screams - absolutely heart breaking to see. The vet has said that the break is right on his bone so it's looking likely he'll need surgery, and even with the surgery he may not make a full recovery. 

I cannot afford the surgery, and unfortunately not within the PDSA catchment area. I will wait to see what the orthopaedic vet says about the break but I have to prepare for the worse.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Is he on any pain relief @Noahcat?


----------



## Noahcat (Oct 21, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> Is he on any pain relief @Noahcat?


Yes he's on very strong pain relief, can't remember the name to hand but having it every 4 hours - it's liquid in his mouth


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Noahcat said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies I really appreciate it.
> 
> Our cat came home last night (after much debate within our family - I wanted him back home to give him a chance), he is obviously in great pain as whenever he moves he screams - absolutely heart breaking to see. The vet has said that the break is right on his bone so it's looking likely he'll need surgery, and even with the surgery he may not make a full recovery.
> 
> I cannot afford the surgery, and unfortunately not within the PDSA catchment area. I will wait to see what the orthopaedic vet says about the break but I have to prepare for the worse.


He will need an X-ray before they can tell if it can be fixed and I hope they gave him pain relief. Your cat should be put in a cage with food, water and a litter tray and not be allowed to wander round. I do hope it won't come to euthanasia.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Could be Metacam, hopefully something stronger as this is anti-inflammatories. It made one of my boys (also on cage rest at the time) very whingy, he looked very spaced out on it!! 

I know you said you are not in PDSA catchment area, but what about the Blue Cross? I'm hoping that the x-rays show he can be helped with surgery and praying for a positive outcome. Would your vet help you out with a payment plan do you think? Just trying to suggest ways to help


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's the link to Blue Cross! 
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/veterinary-locations


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

My Mum fractured her pelvis (she was in her 80s) and they said they can't do much for such an injury and the only cure is complete rest, but with gentle exercise. She made an amazing recovery with no lasting pain just a slight stiffness. She did say at the time 'if I was a dog they'd put me down'but that was one of her favourite sayings.
I don't imagine there's much the vet can do for a cat's pelvis either. 
I would bring him home and give him a chance, he's only young and should heal well. Keep him caged for however long the vet recommends, with pain relief of course, and see how he is in a couple of weeks. He'll probably sleep a lot, but if he's too active you might be able to ask for a sedative?

BTW I'd happily send a small sum to a 'fund me' for him.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Noahcat - your cat is only 1 year old, it would be a real shame not to give him a chance of life, if the vet feels it is a viable option. Is your cat continent and able to urinate and defecate without help?

If you are not keen to start a GoFundme page to raise money towards vet fees I advise you to contact all the cat Rescues in your area and ask if they can help your cat.

You would have to sign the cat over to them, so he no longer belonged to you, but at least he would get the vet care he needs that way. We've even had a couple of special cases over the years at the Shelter where we allowed the relinquishing owner to adopt the cat once the injuries were healed. But generally the cat is re-homed to a new home when they are well again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's worth looking to see if you can get a 0% interest credit card that you could use to pay the vet and pay-off over a few months.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope the OP takes on our suggestions and investigates all the options.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Such a shame not to give him a chance when he is so young.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Metacam is the only pain killer I have ever been offered for my cats BUT horses get a wonderful drug called BUTE which seems almost to be a kind of morphine for equines. I'd have thought metacam was equivalent to offering paracetamol for an amputation. 
Regarding the money side of things, I think its going to be a case of swallowing your pride and asking for help - vet/charities/fundme etc.

Do you have any indications approx how much it would cost? Hundreds? Thousands? Whichever way it sounds like something you need to do very soon.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

ExD said:


> Metacam is the only pain killer I have ever been offered for my cats BUT horses get a wonderful drug called BUTE which seems almost to be a kind of morphine for equines. I'd have thought metacam was equivalent to offering paracetamol for an amputation.
> Regarding the money side of things, I think its going to be a case of swallowing your pride and asking for help - vet/charities/fundme etc.
> 
> Do you have any indications approx how much it would cost? Hundreds? Thousands? Whichever way it sounds like something you need to do very soon.


Bute and metacam are both NSAIDs, like ibruprofen, I've always thought they had a pretty similar pain killing effect. Inca is not good with pain and after her spay needed something stonger. She had an opioid based painkiller, I think it was buprenorphine? It worked very well, although she was a bit spaced out!

Your cat sounds like he is in a lot of pain, have you told your vet about the amount of distress he is in? They may wish to change painkillers.

I hope you manage to find a way to fund his op, it would be a great shame for such a young cat to be pts over this, it's something many cats make a good recovery from. People have made some good suggestions on this thread for you to look into.


----------



## Noahcat (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, thanks again for all your replies! I'd just like to assure everyone here that i'm not giving up on him at all and currently just considering the options that I have. 

The vet is waiting for the expert paediatric vet to take a look at the X-Ray but she thinks he'll need surgery and because of where the break is on his pelvis he may never fully recover - so it is a risk. We are seeing the vet at 5pm to see what they think we should do. 

R.e. the cost - I was told by the emergency vet it would be around £5,000 (which is absurd, but of course I should've had pet insurance and only have myself to blame here). 

It is so sad, he is just a baby cat, I am really praying right now that the vet thinks he can recover by cage recovery - but we shall see what they say about the break at 5pm.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Noahcat said:


> *R.e. the cost - I was told by the emergency vet it would be around £5,000 (which is absurd, but of course I should've had pet insurance and only have myself to blame here).*
> 
> It is so sad, he is just a baby cat, I am really praying right now that the vet thinks he can recover by cage recovery - but we shall see what they say about the break at 5pm.


I'm not sure why you would think £5,000 is absurd how much do you think it would cost us if we didn't have the NHS.
Sadly there is no such thing for pets which is why as you have now discovered insurance or access to a lump sum in an emergency is always advisable.
You say yourself it is so sad as he is just a young cat with what should be a long life ahead of him so please look at all options even those that might hurt a bit like no Christmas presents /holidays etc.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Ouch thats a lot of money.
Buprenorphine sounds like a bute and morphine mix doesn't it?


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

It must be a really bad break.
There is an interesting discussion on the MoneySavingExpert.com Forum! Yes - really truly, I just googled 'cost of pelvis fracture repair in cats uk' and it just popped up! They reckoned £1000 - but I guess they're all individual.
Its still a lot of money when you are a normal working family, but as someone said - 'no holiday next year'. Most vets will spread the cost for you, they are nice people.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Noahcat (Oct 21, 2018)

I have some good (ish) news!

The vet has said that it is a really bad break and the surgery would actually be 2.7k BUT the vet says its worth giving him a chance without surgery in a cage for four weeks. 

Does anyone have any advice on getting a cage? I need one ASAP so just wondering if there is somewhere online people normally get one and what sort of size. 

Thank you for all your support!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

A dog crate is ideal, you can often get them cheap second hand, check out your local facebook selling pages etc.

It needs room for a bed, food, water and litter tray, with the litter tray as far from everything as possible. Some people but two cages up to each other with access via the open doors, also an ideal way to seperate a litter tray.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad the news isn’t all bad and there is a chance he will heal in time. Sorry I can’t help regarding the crate but info above is very helpful.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you got a nextdoor site for your area? 
Or post on FB. 
You could ask if someone is willing to loan a dog cage to you. 
Or ask on gumtree.
Or have a look on ebay. 
Finally a local rescue might loan one short term or even your vet while you try to find one. 

I just hope your cat has adequate pain relief as it must be awful for him knowing it's badly broken and not going to be fixed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Seems to be a lot of confusion regarding pain relief options on this thread, and lots of misinformation.

Metacam (meloxicam) = an anti-inflammatory and painkiller, like ibuprofen for example. Given once daily, and shouldn't cause sedation or spacing any more than you or I taking a ibuprofen does - it's not a narcotic!

Bute (phenylbutazone) is the same category and also should have no sedative effects etc. Obviously that's a horse drug.

Buprenorphine IS an opioid from the same family as morphine. It is a more powerful painkiller than Metacam etc, but has no anti-inflammatory effects and may cause sedation or confusion. It can be administered onto the gums every 6-8 hours.

Methadone and fentanyl are strong opioids, like morphine, which provide even more powerful pain relief than buprenorphine. Injectable versions are used only in the veterinary hospital setting. Fentanyl transdermal patches exist, which are used in cats but can be a little hit and miss.

Cats with broken bones generally need methadone-level pain relief AND, if there are no contraindications for the individual patient, Metacam as well. Once discharged from the hospital, they are usually maintained on Metacam and/or buprenorphine, for example.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

Poor little boy... I hope you can find the money if the op is needed. I am sure the vet will be able to spread the cost indeed. It is never too late to take an insurance, once he has recovered. 

Please let us know how he goes. 
Sending my best wishes.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Thats useful information ceiling kitty, you sound as though you have veterinary experience. I have never been sure about the few animal analgesics available, I've only seen the amazing effect bute has on arthritic horses.
As we all say - if only they could talk!
My vet lent me a cage for my feral kittens when we first found them, he also lent me a humane cat trap to catch them in the first place so he is the person to try first. You say your cat is at home now - where abouts in the house are you keeping him? Your local freegle, gumtree, ebay, shelters are all options for dog crates. I'm a bit confused over the advice you're getting from your surgery, first its surgery costing £5000 then its no surgery and see if it heals itself. As I said, my mother healed without surgery with just rest - but she did understand the need for care.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ExD said:


> Thats useful information ceiling kitty, you sound as though you have veterinary experience. .......


Indeed - I should say so, she is our wonderful forum vet


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ExD said:


> Thats useful information ceiling kitty, you sound as though you have veterinary experience.


It's my trade.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's my trade.


Profession or vocation, my dear. Certainly not a trade


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Noahcat, I would strongly recommend if you don't have the money for an operation if necessary or whatever the vets fees, you set up a GoFundMe account like the one I linked to you. Your family and friends can then help and you'd be amazed at how many strangers are willing to donate, I did with PNut and I don't know him from Adam. No need to feel uncomfortable about doing it, its quite common nowadays. Better do that than have to consider putting him to sleep when he's so young.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Profession or vocation, my dear. Certainly not a trade


My life, lol.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any news on your boy @Noahcat ?


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh dear - ceiling kitty, that was a bit insulting of me wasn't it? 
Tell me, is it usual for surgeries to hire/lend equipment to customers, or do we get some leeway because we have a whole farm full of animals to treat? I keep making assumptions on here regarding what vets will and will not do - then if I think how many dog crates and cat carriers they could lose - well it makes me think.

I hope the little cat has settled down this morning and is eating a little and taking life s l o w l y (in a confined space if you haven't got a cage yet. Where do you live? I have one you could borrow,but we live in Cumbria (Its on a shelf in the lambing shed covered in cobwebs and dust, and a bit smelly, but would soon clean up). Have you tried the Preloved selling forum, failing that I'd really go down the fundme line - really! Please try!


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

LOOK 3 minutes ago I googled ';dog crate wanted uk'and this was the very top advert on Gumtree I reckon if you offer her £10 she'll sell it. But she may not be in your area of course. 
Just click the link ......




Folding dog cage has 1 door and plastic tray . spring loaded fittings . size is 17" wide x 20" high x 22" long

£20
Ad posted1 hour ago


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Brand new folding dog crates only cost £26.49 with free delivery from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/RAC-Foldin...=8-11-spons&keywords=folding+dog+crates&psc=1

I will even send @Noahcat one as a gift if she likes to PM me her address!  It might be the quickest way of getting one.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll share the cost if you like chillminx.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks ExD


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

buffie said:


> I'm not sure why you would think £5,000 is absurd how much do you think it would cost us if we didn't have the NHS.
> <snip>


My next door neighbour might need a new knee, £12,000!!!!! Hopefully is problem is an issue that arthroscopy can resolve.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@chillminx I'll chip in too for the cage.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww thanks Gallifreyangirl.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

If we all chipped in a tenner we'd have £5000 in a month! (or be well on the way). How do we set up a self fund Charity - do you know?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If you go into the link I posted above, at the top it says "Start a Go Fund Me...." you can go from there.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Noahcat hope all ok! How is your boy doing? Update if you can!


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes please, how is he this morning? BTW - what's his name?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Noahcat: a crate does not have to be new . . . ebay, Gumtree, Nextdoor . . . lots of places you can pick up a second hand one. My cat recovered totally from a broken pelvis (fell from a second-storey window) by just resting her.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Noahcat can you update us on how he is?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I will even send @Noahcat one as a gift if she likes to PM me her address!  It might be the quickest way of getting one.


Did you get a response yet regarding this kind and generous offer, @chillminx?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

While I have every sympathy for the OP and find the kindness and generosity of members heartwarming, I need to remind you that there are so many internet scams and you should be absolutely sure of the circumstances before making any financial donations. This is the reason we do not allow fund raising posts. In the past members have been misled and duped by others with sob stories.
I am not saying that this is not genuine but just beware.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Did you get a response yet regarding this kind and generous offer, @chillminx?


No I haven't heard anything from her...


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Me neither, either he's died or been euthanized or Lynmorelyn is right.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Don’t know what to think or say but it’s sad there’s been no update.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

The OP probably would have already responded if it was a scam. I'm going to assume that either she's found a solution regarding the bill or that the cat has been PTS. Her silence makes me think it's the latter.
I certainly hope it's not though because she could have signed the cat over to the RSPCA who would have arranged vet treatment and rehomed him.

But yeah, I would imagine Go Fund me has a lot of scammers. A sob story about a sick cat will pull on heart strings

I hope the OP updates us soon


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

After all the kindness shown towards OP it’s very sad that they haven’t logged back on since the last update. 

They sounded genuine enough so hopefully they will update everyone at some point.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

The OP might have her reasons but you do get people signing up just to get advice and then dissappear . It's bad etiquette . Not suggesting that the OP is one of these people but there are a lot that take our advice and not even thank us.


huckybuck said:


> After all the kindness shown towards OP it's very sad that they haven't logged back on since the last update.
> 
> They sounded genuine enough so hopefully they will update everyone at some point.


----------



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

Firstly I really hope the cat (assuming there is a cat) has been ok.
Ofcourse it may have been bad news, and I know when that happens, people sometimes want to hide away.
Or.. maybe they're focussed on the cat's recovery.

Anyway, regarding scams, this reminds me of a girl I used to know.
She was from Europe and had rich parents who funded her uni studies in NYC, complete with apartment overlooking Manhattan.
She spent most of her time drinking, drugging, trying to "schmooze" E list celebs, partying yet still got a good job in marketing in NYC. Everything in her life was always a drama and "everyone was out to get her"/threatened suicide vs boyfriends etc. Model looks, multilingual, lots of apparent friends, married a local, also with a good job, for her green card. Spends her money in nice restaurants, clothes, nice apartments, concerts etc. Basically she'd "won the lottery" from the day she was born. What did I see when I went online? A gofundme for her cat's vet bills -$500 usd wanted because she "doesn't want to use their credit cards". I was absolutely astonished.
Gofundme actually has a page on how to solicit vets fees. Why? Because they take a 5% fee on everything raised!

Now I think donations are fine when someone genuinely can't afford something. But as some sort of scam or "lifestyle game" I think its despicable.

This is not a comment in any way re the above post, I just wanted to mention the audacity and selfishness of some people. So its always worth being vigilant. And anyone who has a genuine need to have that independently verified/supported.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

I think if I was the OP and read these last few posts I'd be annoyed enough to respond how horrified I was for the insinuations we are bandying about .... I am becoming more and more convinced this was not genuine.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Having read the thread back I personally don't see anything that suggests to me it is not genuine. The OP at no stage asked for money or even hinted at such a thing. She sounds genuinely overwhelmed by what has happened to her cat. 

My hunch is she may have decided the kindest thing was to have the cat pts, and she has not come back to tell us, because some of us (especially me) were urging her to give the cat a chance. If so, in her shoes I might fear being harshly judged, though I would not judge her as she (and her vet) know far better than any of us what is best for her cat.

However, my "hunch" may be completely wrong and the OP may be too busy caring for her cat to update us on progress. 

We may never know..


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Having read the thread back I personally don't see anything that suggests to me it is not genuine. The OP at no stage asked for money or even hinted at such a thing. She sounds genuinely overwhelmed by what has happened to her cat.
> 
> My hunch is she may have decided the kindest thing was to have the cat pts, and she has not come back to tell us, because some of us (especially me) were urging her to give the cat a chance. If so, in her shoes I might fear being harshly judged, though I would not judge her as she (and her vet) know far better than any of us what is best for her cat.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with you hun I feel that the OP might have put the cat pts and didn't want to be judged. She did say the cat was screaming in pain and that is a very distressing thing to witness she possibly felt it was better to put the cat out of his misery. I do hope in my heart she has tried cage rest but as you say hun we might never know.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ExD said:


> I think if I was the OP and read these last few posts I'd be annoyed enough to respond how horrified I was for the insinuations we are bandying about .... I am becoming more and more convinced this was not genuine.


Actually it's just the opposite usually. The fakers come back all in an outrage at not being believed, to continue to stir the pot.

I would not judge OP for releasing the kitten from his pain.

Life at any or all costs is not something I believe in. QUALITY of life is what matters. A peaceful release is sometimes the right thing to do.


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, the screaming did sound worrying and could well have been the reason for putting the cat to sleep. I hope the OP comes back and lets us know what has happened, no one will judge her for giving him relief from it all.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. She may feel really bad about it and not want to tell us.


chillminx said:


> Having read the thread back I personally don't see anything that suggests to me it is not genuine. The OP at no stage asked for money or even hinted at such a thing. She sounds genuinely overwhelmed by what has happened to her cat.
> 
> My hunch is she may have decided the kindest thing was to have the cat pts, and she has not come back to tell us, because some of us (especially me) were urging her to give the cat a chance. If so, in her shoes I might fear being harshly judged, though I would not judge her as she (and her vet) know far better than any of us what is best for her cat.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I think it's impossible to predict how a scammer would react. It depends on level of experience and confidence. I would expect some sort of evidence before I donated money. 


lorilu said:


> Actually it's just the opposite usually. The fakers come back all in an outrage at not being believed, to continue to stir the pot.
> 
> I would not judge OP for releasing the kitten from his pain.
> 
> Life at all costs is not something I believe in. QUALITY of life is what matters. A peaceful release is sometimes the right thing to do.


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

But she didn't get any money so if she was a scammer, she'd be a really bad one.
I feel bad for her and her cat, poor little boy  I still hope he is getting better and that she is just busy looking after him.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MissMiloKitty said:


> I think it's impossible to predict how a scammer would react. It depends on level of experience and confidence. I would expect some sort of evidence before I donated money.





Minuscule said:


> But she didn't get any money so if she was a scammer, she'd be a really bad one.
> I feel bad for her and her cat, poor little boy  I still hope he is getting better and that she is just busy looking after him.


The OP never asked for money or donations or gave any indication that is what they were looking for. The donation issue was brought up by existing long standing members of this forum. And they already know it's against forum rules. Or should.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lorilu said:


> The OP never asked for money or donations or gave any indication that is what they were looking for. The donation issue was brought up by existing long standing members of this forum. And they already know it's against forum rules. Or should.


I too like " some long standing members" would happily have donated to help this person who to me, seemed desperate, I was glad to see compassion rather than doubt, regardless of known rules!


----------



## Minuscule (Sep 11, 2016)

I also found it fantastic that people were happy to help. It'd be nice not to see bad things in everything xx


----------

